# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نبذة عن كتاب الضياء الأعظمي " الجامع الكامل في الحديث الصحيح الشامل"

## أبو عمر الدارقطني

ابتدأ المصنِّف بالثناء على الله والصلاة على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم ذكر بإيجاز موضوع الكتاب: وهو جمع الأحاديث الصحيحة مرتبة على الموضوعات في ديوان واحد. وقد استغرق تأليفه أكثر من خمسة عشر سنة, وأن أكثر الصعوبات التي واجهته هي المسائل المتعلقة بالحكم على الأحاديث: كالجرح والتعديل والعلل وغيرها.

ثم ذكر بعض المؤلفات له و ثبته وأسانيده إلى الكتب وإجازاته فيها. ثم قدم الكتاب بنبذة عن عصر التدوين وأهمية اتباع السنة وتعلم الحديث وعلومه. وذكر أهمية تجريد الأحاديث الصحيحة ومحاولات الأئمة في ذلك كالبخاري ومسلم وابن حبان وغيرهم. 

و من أسباب تأليف " الجامع الكامل" أنه سئل كثيراً عن ديوان شامل يجمع الأحاديث الصحيحة من دواوين السنة وكتب التفسير والفقه والتاريخ وغيرها, فلم يجد من استقصى الأحاديث الصحيحة من هذه الكتب وجعلها مرتبة في ديوان واحد, فشعر بأهمية ذلك في فهم القرآن وفقه الأحكام وغيرها. لأن أحاديث الباب إذا جمعت في مكان واحد فأنها يفسر بعضها بعضا, مما يعين الفقهاء والمفسرين وغيرهم على استنباط الأحكام الصحيحة, وذكر أسبابا أخرى شجعته على التأليف. فلذلك استخار الله وبدأ بتأليفه. 

وتكلم عن عدد الأحاديث الصحيحة وأنها في رأيه ما بين 12000 – 15000 حديث, أغلبها في الكتب الستة ومسند أحمد وموطأ مالك, وأما الأحاديث الصحيحة التي خارج هذه الكتب فلا يظنها تتجاوز 2000 حديث.

ثم بين منهجه في جمع الأحاديث: وهو الجمع بين الكتب الستة وموطأ مالك – ولم يذكر معلقات البخاري ولا بلاغات ومراسيل مالك – وذلك اعتمادا على الأصول وليس على كتب الزوائد كالجامع بين الصحيحين للحميدي أو جامع الأصول لابن الأثير. ثم تتبع الأحاديث الصحيحة الزائدة على هذه الكتب من  "مجمع الزوائد " للهيثمي و " المطالب العالية" لابن حجر و مصنف عبد الرزاق ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة وسنن سعيد ابن منصور وسنن الدارمي والمنتقى لابن الجارود وصحيح ابن خزيمة و صحيح ابن حبان وكتب الطحاوي والدارقطني ومستدرك الحاكم وكتب البيهقي والكتب المسندة المفردة في أبواب معينة مثل كتب التفسير وكتب والعقيدة وكتب الأحكام وكتب الزهد وكتب الدعاء وكتب الأخلاق وغيرها من الكتب المسندة. 

وقال أن الزائد على هذه الكتب من الأمالي والأجزاء والغرائب والمعاجم والمشيخات المطبوعة والمخطوطة يغلب عليه النكارة والشذوذ والوضع.

وأطال الكلام على المنهج الذي سار عليه في تصحيح وتضعيف الأحاديث:
 فقد اعتمد على تصحيح الأئمة المتقدمين, وربما ذكر أحكام بعض المتأخرين وجعل آخرهم الحافظ ابن احجر, ولم يذكر أحكام أحد بعده. ولم يصحح الأحاديث المنكرة او شديدة الضعف بالشواهد الصحيحة. وتكلم عن مناهج الأئمة في كتبهم ودرجات توثيقهم ومن المقبول منهم مع توضيح المتشدد والمتساهل منهم. وأشار إلى ما سار عليه في بعض المباحث مثل: عنعنة الرواة, وتفرد الثقة أو زيادته في الإسناد أو المتن, ومباحث الاضطراب, والجهالة, والاختلاف في الوصل والارسال, والرفع والوقف.

وطريقته في سرد الأحاديث:
أنه يذكر كل ما صح في الباب ويحيل عليه أو يقتصر على الحاجة في باب آخر, وذكر الأحاديث الضعيفة المشتهرة أو التي لها شواهد كثيرة وأصول ثابته في التخريج لا في صلب الكتاب, وذلك لبيان ضعفها. فيذكر الحديث ثم تخريجه من مدار الاسناد. وأحيانا يذكر بعض الموقوفات على الصحابة. 
وإذا كان الحديث قد اختلفت آراء الأئمة في قبلوه ورده, تكلم عليه. مثال ذلك: أنه إذا كان الحديث حسنا فإنه يبين لماذا نزل عن الصحة, أو لماذا الوصل أرجح من الارسال أو الرفع أرجح من  الوقف أو غير ذلك. 

وحاول أن يربط بين القرآن والسنة سواء بتسمية الباب بالآية أو ذكرها بعد اسم الباب. واعتنى بالتوفيق بين الأحاديث أو الأحاديث والآيات التي ظاهر التعارض, وأحيانا يشرح الغريب ويبين مذهب السلف أو كلام الفقهاء عند الحاجة. وابتدأ بكتاب الإيمان ثم العلم ثم بقية الكتب إلى آخر كتاب: صفة الجنة والنار. 

يُشكر المصنف أنه نبه في المقدمة على أهمية عمل موسوعة لرواة الحديث, وموسوعة لجمع أحاديث السنة وأنه مستعد للإشراف على ذلك.

تنبيه: الكتاب طبع بدون تشكيل وترقيم للأحاديث. وقد تعمد ذلك المصنف, لأنه قد تفوته أحاديث فيريد ان يضيفها في الطبعة الثانية وهذا سيسبب إشكالا في الترقيم لو خرج الكتاب مرقما الآن, فأراد أن يكون الترقيم والتشكيل بعد مراجعة الكتاب مراجعة دقيقة ربما تأخذ سنة أو أكثر. وإذا انتهى منها فسيصدر الكتاب في الطبعة الثانية مرقما مشكولا.

والله أعلم.

----------


## وطني الجميل

للرفع

----------


## وطني الجميل



----------


## وطني الجميل

*• الجامع الكامل في الحديث الصحيح الشامل المرتب على أبواب الفقه**/ محمد عبدالله الأعظمي.- الرياض: دار السلام، 1437 هـ، 12 مج.
*http://www.dar-alsalam.com/ar/Books/GetBook?id=47898&subj1=1000&su  bj2=1400

----------


## وطني الجميل

وهذا المختصر باللغة العربية والبنغالية لكتاب الايمان
https://islamhouse.com/ar/books/2788131/

----------


## خالد غنيمي

هام جدا ليتكم رفعتموه ,أسألكم بالله أن تعملوا على رفعه لنا فأنا بحاجة ماسة إلى هذا الجامع ,أعانكم الله على رفعه

----------


## خالد غنيمي

والله الذي لا إله غيره إنكم إن رفعتم هذا الجامع ستكونوا قد خدمتم سنة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير خدمة ,وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين , فأسلكم بالله أن تعملوا على تصويره ورفعه

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

وهل المؤلف يأذن بذلك ؟

----------


## خالد غنيمي

وهل استأذن المؤلف من البخاري ومسلم ومالك والترمذي .....إلخ - يا أخي إن هذا وحيٌ مِن الله قد مَنَّ الله به علينا وليس حكراً على أحد فدع عنك أسألة المتاجرين بالدين وكن مع الصالحين

----------


## خالد غنيمي

أسألكم بالله أن تسعفونا بهذا الكتاب الماتع ولو كان التصوير بالموبايل ولا تبخلوا علينا به , ولكم منا الدعاء

----------


## حمزة بن عبد اللطيف

أنا اشتريت الكتاب .
لا أنصح بشرائه قبل أن يتم طباعته مشكولا. 
الغريب من المؤلف أن الأحاديث غير مشكولة علما ان كل المواقع فيها الحديث مشكولا؛  و كان يمكن له أن يقوم بنسخ الأحاديث من أي موقع ويوفر علينا التعب. 
أهم شيء في التشكيل هي الحديث ولا اعرف بالضبط لماذا لم ينقلها مشكولة. 
الكتاب جيد جدا وهو من أعظم الكتب المؤلفة كونه يشتمل على كم هائل من الاحاديث والتي أغلبها مقبولة عند جم غفير من العلماء.

----------


## روضة الكتب

الحمد لله

وأخيرا تم رفع الكتاب على الشبكة نسأل الله النفع لمؤلفه وقارئه

http://roudabooks.com/book/26901

----------


## محبوب الرحمن

جزاك الله احسن الجزاء في الدارين

----------


## ابن محمود

هل هو جمع فقط ام فيه تخريج وكلام علي علل الاحاديث ؟ الخ

----------


## روضة الكتب

> هل هو جمع فقط ام فيه تخريج وكلام علي علل الاحاديث ؟ الخ


الكتاب مرفوع على الشبكة شيخنا
يمكنكم الإطلاع عليه

----------


## ابن محمود

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سعد جلال الدين

لمن يرغب بشراء نسخة ورقية للكتاب فهو متوفر الآن بكميات محدودة في جميع فروع مكتبة جرير وأيضا في سوق.كوم
https://www.jarir.com/arabic-books-542487.html

https://saudi.souq.com/sa-ar/%D8%A7%...84-36222788/i/

----------

